# Swords???



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone have or heard of any swordfishing reports in the area lately?


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

They have been biting good, heard someone in OB caught 8 a couple days ago.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Will post a report later... the bite was insane Saturday night. Went 3 for 4, released the first three and lost a slob by the boat.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

3 for 4 last night


----------



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

Frenchy had a good nite. Saw his fish today.:thumbup:


----------

